# 2011/2012 Endorsements



## TorontoGM

HFNHL Endorsements

These will be added to HFNHL team’s revenue in order to help provide extra income for rising salaries. There are four different types of endorsement deals teams can choose from. No team is obligated to enter into an endorsement deal, it is simply a way for each team to try and earn extra revenue. The deadline for submission of endorsements is *Wednesday, December 21 at 11:59 p.m. ET*. Please post a response with the team name and the endorsement(s) you would like to participate in. We apologize for the somewhat late notice and short response time needed, but the season will be starting soon and as a result these have to be in. It doesn't take much time to go through and select your endorsements.

1. Broadcast Deals: will allow each team the opportunity to make extra money by signing a T.V. deal with a major network. Extra revenue from this source will depend upon the quality of their respective club and the fans desire to watch them play.
2. Merchandise Deals: are run under a very simple principle. The better the team does, the more fans it attracts. The more fans a team attracts, the more merchandise a team will be able to sell.
3. Team Endorsements: are available to all clubs willing to gamble on the team’s upcoming season. They can be thought of as “Corporate Sponsorships” in which a company aligns itself with a team for exposure to the hockey public. Certain companies want to be associated with certain types of teams and some have different expectations (and revenues) than others.
4. Individual Endorsements: are essentially players endorsing specific products. The only difference between this and real life is the team gets the money not the player.
Teams are rewarded for their player’s individual accomplishments. Individual performances only apply to players and prospects that are with your team for the entire season.

Each team has the opportunity to enter into ONE Broadcast Deal, ONE Merchandise Deal, and any combination of TWO Team Endorsements or Individual Endorsements.

Commitment and Risk
To enter into an agreement you must make a commitment and pay the “Cost” fee before the start of the season. This money comes out of your team’s budget immediately. You may cancel your endorsement deal anytime BEFORE your 42nd regular season game is played, however you will only receive 50% of the “Cost” fee back. If you cancel an endorsement deal at any time during the season you CAN NOT sign the SAME deal again the following season. Please note any deals you participated in and canceled last season, as there will be a penalty assessed if you attempt to sign a deal your team is not eligible for.

So these deals are not without risks, as teams last year actually lost money on their deals and it could happen again if GM’s don’t plan properly in anticipation of their team’s and players performances. The system is also designed so that the higher the risk, the higher the return.

Submissions & Payout
Each General Manager will be required to submit their Endorsement commitments before the regular season begins. At the end of the season, each General Manager who qualifies for any of their Endorsement Deals must submit a detailed account of which obligations were met, and the statistical proof of the achievement.


*Broadcast Deals*
Teams are allowed to apply for ONE of the following:

1. CBC “Hockey Night In Canada” Deal
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)
Teams:

2. OLN Deal
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)
Teams:

3. TSN “Total Sports Network” Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000
Teams:

4. ABC Sports Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

5. Local Radio Network Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 75% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000
Teams:

*Merchandise Deals*
Teams are allowed to apply for ONE of the following:

1. CCM
Criteria: Team must either finish first in their division or have 55 wins.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $4,000,000
Teams:

2. KOHO
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and have home ice advantage in 1st round.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $4,000,000
Teams:

3. NIKE
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

4. Bauer
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

5. Synergy
Criteria: Team must improve by 20 points or more from the previous regular season
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Bonus: $1,000,000 (30 points or more improvement)
Teams:

*Team Endorsements*
Teams are allowed to apply for any combination of TWO Team Endorsements or Individual Endorsements

1. Ford Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

2. GM Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better road record.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

3. Master Lock
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a penalty kill percentage of 87% or top 5 penalty killing unit.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000
Teams:

4. Energizer Battery
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a power play percentage of 16% or one of top 5 power play units.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000
Teams:

5. Pepsi Cola
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must have a winning record against their conference.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000
Teams:

6. Coca-Cola
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must have a winning record against their conference.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000
Teams:

7. Prudential Financial
Criteria: Team must finish in the top 5 in the league in points/payroll. Rewards lower tier teams for the most efficient use of their budget. Payroll will include all game expenses for the year on a per game average (as calculated within the financial report)
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

*Individual Endorsements*
Teams are allowed to apply for any combination of TWO Team Endorsements or Individual Endorsements

Budweiser Beer
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must have a FORWARD who scores 40 or more goals in the regular season or finishes in the top 5 of goal scoring for the season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

Molson Beer
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must have a FORWARD who scores 40 or more goals in the regular season or finishes in the top 5 of goal scoring for the season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

Verizon
Criteria: Team must have a DEFENSEMAN who has at least 55 assists or finishes top 5 amongst defensemen in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

Nextel
Criteria: Team must have a DEFENSEMAN who scores at least 18 goals or finishes top 5 amongst defensemen in the regular season
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

PowerAde
Player’s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

Gatorade
Player’s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

The Home Depot
Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a goals against average of 2.20 or lower minimum 40 games played, or finishes in the top 5 of Goals Against Average (again 40 games played min)
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

Tim Horton’s
Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played or finishes in the top 5 of save percentage (again 40 games played min).
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

Southwest Airlines
Criteria: Team must have a player who scores 10 or more power play goals in the regular season, or finishes in the top 5 of power play goals for the league.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000
Teams:

Air Canada Airlines
Criteria: Team must have a player who scores 3 or more shorthanded goals in the regular season or finishes in the top 5 of shorthanded goal scoring for the season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000
Teams:

Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2011.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the team’s prospect list
Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:

FEL/SEL/SVK/KHL/SUI:
- Forward with 30 points or more.
- Defenseman with 20 points or more.
- Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
- Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.

CZE:
- Forward with 30 points or more.
- Defenseman with 15 points or more.
- Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
- Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.

AHL:
- Forward with more than 40 points in the AHL
- Defenceman with more than 30 points in the AHL
- Goalie who finishes in the top 5 in either GAA or SV %
- Any player winning rookie of the year, being selected for an all star team, or being selected for the all rookie team

CHL:
- Forward with more than 100 points or top 5 in league scoring.
- Defenceman with more than 60 points or top 5 in defenseman.
- Goalie who finishes in the top 3 in either GAA or SV %.
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Most Outstanding Player, Defenseman of the Year, Goaltender of the Year, Rookie of the Year, Playoff MVP, or Overage Player of the Year

NCAA:
- Forward with more than 45 points or top 5 in scoring.
- Defenceman with more than 30 points or top 5 in defenseman scoring .
- Goalie who finishes in the top 10 in either GAA or SV %.
- Any player nominated for the Hobey Baker Award.

USHL:
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Defenseman of the year, Goaltender of the Year, Forward of the Year, Rookie of the Year, or Player of the Year

WJC:
- Any player named to the all-tournament team or named the best forward/defenseman/goalie of the tournament.
- Any player winning the scoring title of their team.

Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
* Top European League would only be the Swedish Elite League, Finnish Elite League, Russian Super League, Czech Elite League, Swiss Elite League or Slovakian Elite League
Teams:


----------



## PasiK

SJ SHARKS:

5. Local Radio Network Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 75% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000
Teams: SJ SHARKS

Air Canada Airlines
Criteria: Team must have a player who scores 3 or more shorthanded goals in the regular season or finishes in the top 5 of shorthanded goal scoring for the season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000
Teams: SJ SHARKS


----------



## RedWingsLegacy

Broadcast
3. TSN â€œTotal Sports Networkâ€ Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000

Team/ Individual

Gatorade
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2010.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:


----------



## HFNHL Canadiens

Montreal Canadiens

5. Local Radio Network Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 75% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000

2. GM Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better road record.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

Tim Horton’s
Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played or finishes in the top 5 of save percentage (again 40 games played min).
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2010.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the team’s prospect list
Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)

Cost: $4 million
Potential Revenue: $12 million


----------



## Brock

*Florida Panthers*

1. TSN â€œTotal Sports Networkâ€ Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000

2. CCM
Criteria: Team must either finish first in their division or have 55 wins.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $4,000,000

3. Tim Hortonâ€™s
Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played or finishes in the top 5 of save percentage (again 40 games played min).
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

4. Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2010.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:

FEL/SEL/SVK/KHL/SUI:
- Forward with 30 points or more.
- Defenseman with 20 points or more.
- Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
- Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.

CZE:
- Forward with 30 points or more.
- Defenseman with 15 points or more.
- Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
- Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.

AHL:
- Forward with more than 40 points in the AHL
- Defenceman with more than 30 points in the AHL
- Goalie who finishes in the top 5 in either GAA or SV %
- Any player winning rookie of the year, being selected for an all star team, or being selected for the all rookie team

CHL:
- Forward with more than 100 points or top 5 in league scoring.
- Defenceman with more than 60 points or top 5 in defenseman.
- Goalie who finishes in the top 3 in either GAA or SV %.
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Most Outstanding Player, Defenseman of the Year, Goaltender of the Year, Rookie of the Year, Playoff MVP, or Overage Player of the Year

NCAA:
- Forward with more than 45 points or top 5 in scoring.
- Defenceman with more than 30 points or top 5 in defenseman scoring .
- Goalie who finishes in the top 10 in either GAA or SV %.
- Any player nominated for the Hobey Baker Award.

USHL:
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Defenseman of the year, Goaltender of the Year, Forward of the Year, Rookie of the Year, or Player of the Year

WJC:
- Any player named to the all-tournament team or named the best forward/defenseman/goalie of the tournament.
- Any player winning the scoring title of their team.

Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
* Top European League would only be the Swedish Elite League, Finnish Elite League, Russian Super League, Czech Elite League, Swiss Elite League or Slovakian Elite League

Total Fee: $5,500,000
Potential Payout: $14,500,000


----------



## Ohio Jones

Pretty sure for the Mountain Dew/Due eligibility, the player must be 21 or younger as of September 30th, 2011. Might make a difference for some folks, as guys they thought would be eligible are in fact too old.


----------



## Ohio Jones

*Columbus Endorsements*

*OLN Deal*
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)

*KOHO*
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and have home ice advantage in 1st round.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $4,000,000

*Tim Horton’s*
Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played or finishes in the top 5 of save percentage (again 40 games played min).
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

*Mountain Due*
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of *Sept 30th, 2011*.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the team’s prospect list
Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:

AHL:
- Forward with more than 40 points in the AHL
- Any player winning rookie of the year, being selected for an all star team, or being selected for the all rookie team

CHL:
- Defenceman with more than 60 points or top 5 in defenseman.
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Most Outstanding Player, Defenseman of the Year, Goaltender of the Year, Rookie of the Year, Playoff MVP, or Overage Player of the Year

NCAA:
- Forward with more than 45 points or top 5 in scoring.
- Defenceman with more than 30 points or top 5 in defenseman scoring .
- Any player nominated for the Hobey Baker Award.

WJC:
- Any player named to the all-tournament team or named the best forward/defenseman/goalie of the tournament.
- Any player winning the scoring title of their team.

Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
* Top European League would only be the Swedish Elite League, Finnish Elite League, Russian Super League, Czech Elite League, Swiss Elite League or Slovakian Elite League
Teams:[/QUOTE]

Total Commitment: $6,000,000
*Potential Revenue: $16,500,000 *


----------



## Ohio Jones

.....


----------



## kasper11

Devils Endorsements:
4. ABC Sports Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:


3. NIKE
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

1. Ford Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2010.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the team’s prospect list
Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:

FEL/SEL/SVK/KHL/SUI:
- Forward with 30 points or more.
- Defenseman with 20 points or more.
- Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
- Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.

CZE:
- Forward with 30 points or more.
- Defenseman with 15 points or more.
- Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
- Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.

AHL:
- Forward with more than 40 points in the AHL
- Defenceman with more than 30 points in the AHL
- Goalie who finishes in the top 5 in either GAA or SV %
- Any player winning rookie of the year, being selected for an all star team, or being selected for the all rookie team

CHL:
- Forward with more than 100 points or top 5 in league scoring.
- Defenceman with more than 60 points or top 5 in defenseman.
- Goalie who finishes in the top 3 in either GAA or SV %.
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Most Outstanding Player, Defenseman of the Year, Goaltender of the Year, Rookie of the Year, Playoff MVP, or Overage Player of the Year

NCAA:
- Forward with more than 45 points or top 5 in scoring.
- Defenceman with more than 30 points or top 5 in defenseman scoring .
- Goalie who finishes in the top 10 in either GAA or SV %.
- Any player nominated for the Hobey Baker Award.

USHL:
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Defenseman of the year, Goaltender of the Year, Forward of the Year, Rookie of the Year, or Player of the Year

WJC:
- Any player named to the all-tournament team or named the best forward/defenseman/goalie of the tournament.
- Any player winning the scoring title of their team.

Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
* Top European League would only be the Swedish Elite League, Finnish Elite League, Russian Super League, Czech Elite League, Swiss Elite League or Slovakian Elite League

Total Fees: $4,000,000
Potential Payout: $12,000,000


----------



## TorontoGM

Ohio Jones said:


> Pretty sure for the Mountain Dew/Due eligibility, the player must be 21 or younger as of September 30th, 2011. Might make a difference for some folks, as guys they thought would be eligible are in fact too old.




updated,

Thanks!


----------



## Fooladelfia

*Flyers deals with sponsors*

Flyers deals

*
ABC Sports Deal*
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

*3. NIKE*
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:




*PowerAde*
Player’s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:


*Mountain Due*
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2011.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the team’s prospect list
Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:

FEL/SEL/SVK/KHL/SUI:
- Forward with 30 points or more.
- Defenseman with 20 points or more.
- Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
- Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.

CZE:
- Forward with 30 points or more.
- Defenseman with 15 points or more.
- Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
- Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.

AHL:
- Forward with more than 40 points in the AHL
- Defenceman with more than 30 points in the AHL
- Goalie who finishes in the top 5 in either GAA or SV %
- Any player winning rookie of the year, being selected for an all star team, or being selected for the all rookie team

CHL:
- Forward with more than 100 points or top 5 in league scoring.
- Defenceman with more than 60 points or top 5 in defenseman.
- Goalie who finishes in the top 3 in either GAA or SV %.
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Most Outstanding Player, Defenseman of the Year, Goaltender of the Year, Rookie of the Year, Playoff MVP, or Overage Player of the Year

NCAA:
- Forward with more than 45 points or top 5 in scoring.
- Defenceman with more than 30 points or top 5 in defenseman scoring .
- Goalie who finishes in the top 10 in either GAA or SV %.
- Any player nominated for the Hobey Baker Award.

USHL:
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Defenseman of the year, Goaltender of the Year, Forward of the Year, Rookie of the Year, or Player of the Year

WJC:
- Any player named to the all-tournament team or named the best forward/defenseman/goalie of the tournament.
- Any player winning the scoring title of their team.

Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
* Top European League would only be the Swedish Elite League, Finnish Elite League, Russian Super League, Czech Elite League, Swiss Elite League or Slovakian Elite League
Teams:


----------



## TorontoGM

flyershfnhl said:


> Flyers deals
> 
> *
> ABC Sports Deal*
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> Teams:
> 
> *NIKE*
> American Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> Teams:
> 
> 
> *PowerAde*
> Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> Teams:
> 
> 
> *
> Gatorade*
> Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> Teams:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mountain Due*
> Eligibility:
> 1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2011.
> 2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
> 3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
> Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:




Maximum of 4 Alvaro, please revise


----------



## Fooladelfia

TorontoGM said:


> Maximum of 4 Alvaro, please revise



ok done sorry


----------



## Hossa

*Vancouver Canucks*


3. TSN â€œTotal Sports Networkâ€ Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000
Teams:

4. Bauer
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

Gatorade
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:

Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2011.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:

Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
* Top European League would only be the Swedish Elite League, Finnish Elite League, Russian Super League, Czech Elite League, Swiss Elite League or Slovakian Elite League
Teams:

*Cost: 4,500,000
Payout: 12,500,000*


----------



## Dryden

*Chicago Blackhawks endorsements*

Chicago Blackhawks endorsements

3. TSN â€œTotal Sports Networkâ€ Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000

3. Master Lock
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a penalty kill percentage of 87% or top 5 penalty killing unit.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000

Verizon
Criteria: Team must have a DEFENSEMAN who has at least 55 assists or finishes top 5 amongst defensemen in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

5. Synergy
Criteria: Team must improve by 20 points or more from the previous regular season
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Bonus: $1,000,000 (30 points or more improvement)


Cost: $5,000,000
Payout: $12,000,000 (13,000,000)


----------



## Ohio Jones

flyershfnhl said:


> ok done sorry




Strike two, sorry Alvaro. Maximum of two team/player endorsements. Need to lose one of Powerade/Gatorade/Mountain Due(Dew).


----------



## Fooladelfia

Ohio Jones said:


> Strike two, sorry Alvaro. Maximum of two team/player endorsements. Need to lose one of Powerade/Gatorade/Mountain Due(Dew).




It's ok now??


----------



## Ohio Jones

flyershfnhl said:


> It's ok now??




Yep. Bonne chance!


----------



## Fooladelfia

Ohio Jones said:


> Yep. Bonne chance!



Gracias Doug


----------



## Dryden

Just for clarification because this is how I'm reading it but isn't the mountain due award an individual award and not it's own separate category. If that's the case I think some teams might need to adjust their endorsements.


----------



## TorontoGM

Dryden said:


> Just for clarification because this is how I'm reading it but isn't the mountain due award an individual award and not it's own separate category. If that's the case I think some teams might need to adjust their endorsements.




It's an Individual award


----------



## TorontoGM

We will extend the deadline until Friday at 11:59 pm, hopefully that will give everyone enough time to submit.


----------



## Fan.At

Nashville signs up for the following:

2. OLN Deal
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)

Tim Hortonâ€™s
Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played or finishes in the top 5 of save percentage (again 40 games played min).
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:


----------



## Dryden

Make it sticky before it gets buried


----------



## Ohio Jones

Dryden said:


> Make it sticky before it gets buried




If I had a nickel for every time...


----------



## Canuck09

The Oilers will sign up for the following:

CBC “Hockey Night In Canada” Deal
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)

Gatorade
Player’s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Tim Horton’s
Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played or finishes in the top 5 of save percentage (again 40 games played min).
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

Total Cost: $4M
Total Payout: $11M (when I hit the attendance bonus again)


----------



## HFNHL Commish

*For the Anaheim Ducks...*

TSN â€œTotal Sports Networkâ€ Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000

Energizer Battery
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a power play percentage of 16% or one of top 5 power play units.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000

Tim Hortonâ€™s
Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played or finishes in the top 5 of save percentage (again 40 games played min).
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

Total Cost: *$4,000,000*
Total Payout: *$10,000,000*


----------



## Dr.Sens(e)

The St. Louis Blues sign-up for the following:

OLN Deal
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)

KOHO
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and have home ice advantage in 1st round.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $4,000,000

GM Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better road record.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2011.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:
Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)

Total Commitment: $6 million
Potential Payout: $16.5 million


----------



## Wildman

For NYI:

4. ABC Sports Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

1. Ford Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

5. Pepsi Cola
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must have a winning record against their conference.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000

Total Cost: $3,500,000
Maximum Payout:$7,500,000


----------



## Dryden

Hasnain, isn't that 3 team or individual awards? Only allowed 2, no?


----------



## Brent Burns Beard

sorry if this isnth the right place to post this but i dont understand the logic of the endorements.

do NHL clubs pay for endorsements? isnt this really just gambling?

i havent ever paid for an endorsement, i wonder if that puts me in the top half of endorsement earnings with a net of $0.00 ?


----------



## Dryden

I'm staying out of this one


----------



## SPG

NYR

Local Radio Network Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 75% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000

Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2010.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per


----------



## TorontoGM

They call me Tytan said:


> sorry if this isnth the right place to post this but i dont understand the logic of the endorements.
> 
> do NHL clubs pay for endorsements? isnt this really just gambling?
> 
> i havent ever paid for an endorsement, i wonder if that puts me in the top half of endorsement earnings with a net of $0.00 ?




Most teams do better than break even on endorsements, it's up to you of course.


----------



## Ohio Jones

They were instituted as a means of supplementing revenues, with a little more interest than just adding TV money. Yes, it's a gamble, but it's a mitigated risk, and it's pretty hard to not come out at least even if you have any sense in picking endorsements.


----------



## Hossa

Ohio Jones said:


> They were instituted as a means of supplementing revenues, with a little more interest than just adding TV money. Yes, it's a gamble, but it's a mitigated risk, and it's pretty hard to not come out at least even if you have any sense in picking endorsements.




Ya, I don't see how teams can lose money on endorsements unless they have a catastrophically flukey season. The Mountain Dew alone in particular has injected money into rebuilding clubs, and I think adds a fun element to follow over the course of the season. I know I'm keen to gloat about having a player already achieve 1M this year.


----------



## MatthewFlames

1. CBC “Hockey Night In Canada” Deal
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)

2. KOHO
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and have home ice advantage in 1st round.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $4,000,000

3. Ford Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

4. PowerAde
Player’s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Total Cost: $6,500,000
Maximum Payout:$15,000,000


----------



## CoyotesHFNHL

Phoenix is only going with one this year...

PowerAde
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:


Prospects for once might actually not put up the points needed to achieve the Mountain Due, which was a regular selection by us. But we got guys who are in the NHL who could be achieving the goals in AHL, and we think our guys will be good where it counts; at the NHL level.


----------



## DiamondJoeQuimby

Ottawa selects.....

1. CBC â€œHockey Night In Canadaâ€ Deal
Canadian Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)

1. Ford Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:


----------



## Vaive-Alive

*Bruins endorsements*

TSN â€œTotal Sports Networkâ€ Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000

Pepsi Cola
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must have a winning record against their conference.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000

Budweiser Beer
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must have a FORWARD who scores 40 or more goals in the regular season or finishes in the top 5 of goal scoring for the season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

Total Committed: $3.5M
Max Payout: $8.5M


----------



## TorontoGM

Toronto signs up for 

3. TSN â€œTotal Sports Networkâ€ Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000
Teams:

5. Synergy
Criteria: Team must improve by 20 points or more from the previous regular season
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Bonus: $1,000,000 (30 points or more improvement)
Teams:


2. GM Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better road record.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

Mountain Due
Cost 1,000,00


Total Cost = 4,500,000
Potential Revenue = 13,000,000


----------



## TorontoGM

Still waiting for a few teams


----------



## Wildman

TorontoGM said:


> Still waiting for a few teams




I thought the deadline was last night?


----------



## Ville Isopaa

*Colorado endorsements*

Sorry for being a bit late. had a busy last few days at the office before the christmas vacation.

OLN Deal
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)

NIKE
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Gatorade
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2011.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:

FEL/SEL/SVK/KHL/SUI:
- Forward with 30 points or more.
- Defenseman with 20 points or more.
- Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
- Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.

CZE:
- Forward with 30 points or more.
- Defenseman with 15 points or more.
- Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
- Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.

AHL:
- Forward with more than 40 points in the AHL
- Defenceman with more than 30 points in the AHL
- Goalie who finishes in the top 5 in either GAA or SV %
- Any player winning rookie of the year, being selected for an all star team, or being selected for the all rookie team

CHL:
- Forward with more than 100 points or top 5 in league scoring.
- Defenceman with more than 60 points or top 5 in defenseman.
- Goalie who finishes in the top 3 in either GAA or SV %.
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Most Outstanding Player, Defenseman of the Year, Goaltender of the Year, Rookie of the Year, Playoff MVP, or Overage Player of the Year

NCAA:
- Forward with more than 45 points or top 5 in scoring.
- Defenceman with more than 30 points or top 5 in defenseman scoring .
- Goalie who finishes in the top 10 in either GAA or SV %.
- Any player nominated for the Hobey Baker Award.

USHL:
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Defenseman of the year, Goaltender of the Year, Forward of the Year, Rookie of the Year, or Player of the Year

WJC:
- Any player named to the all-tournament team or named the best forward/defenseman/goalie of the tournament.
- Any player winning the scoring title of their team.

Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
* Top European League would only be the Swedish Elite League, Finnish Elite League, Russian Super League, Czech Elite League, Swiss Elite League or Slovakian Elite League

Total cost: $5 million
Potential Revenue: $14,5 million


----------



## Lord Stanley

Hurricanes are sorry for being late we've been super busy with work and our internet was down last night so we hope we will be given a pass for being late but if not we understand. First chance I've had to get this in.

We would like to sign up for the

2. OLN Deal
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)
Teams:

1. Ford Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
Teams:

Gatorade
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Teams:


----------



## Tampa GM

islanders said:


> I thought the deadline was last night?




I totally forgot this, is it to late? I notice that the deadline was the 21st but a few teams have submit offers after that date. I do understand if the deadline have passed. Luckily I wouldnt make alot of the endorsement deals anyways


----------



## Wildman

Tampa GM said:


> I totally forgot this, is it to late? I notice that the deadline was the 21st but a few teams have submit offers after that date. I do understand if the deadline have passed. Luckily I wouldnt make alot of the endorsement deals anyways




Why don't you post your submission here and the Admin team can decide the cut off date.


----------



## Tampa GM

I sign up for Mountain Due if I am allowed to sign up this late.


----------



## Dryden

Last I checked rules are rules. There was a post by the Leafs saying the deadline was extended till Friday:

"We will extend the deadline until Friday at 11:59 pm, hopefully that will give everyone enough time to submit."


----------



## Hossa

Every year this happens, where teams miss the endorsement deadline, so there's a precedent. Admittedly I'm too tired to look up what the precedent is.


----------



## TorontoGM

Hossa said:


> Every year this happens, where teams miss the endorsement deadline, so there's a precedent. Admittedly I'm too tired to look up what the precedent is.




Deadline was Friday, but normally a late submission is accepted if there is no material impact to the League.

We will accept Tampa's enrollement in Mountain Due.

Abbas


----------



## Dryden

Hey Robb. Might as well send your endorsements in too since there is no deadline. What a farce!


----------



## Fooladelfia

Dryden said:


> Hey Robb. Might as well send your endorsements in too since there is no deadline. What a farce!




wow we can still change some endorsement?? Cause I think Halak will be over 91% in save %%%


----------



## Tampa GM

TorontoGM said:


> Deadline was Friday, but normally a late submission is accepted if there is no material impact to the League.
> 
> We will accept Tampa's enrollement in Mountain Due.
> 
> Abbas




Thank you. I do appreciate it.


----------



## HFNHL Commish

Not to step on anyone's toes, but I'm actually going to overrule here regarding Tampa's endorsement submission. 

A few hours, or even a day late, is one thing...we've always allowed for a little bit of flexibility with our deadlines. However, we're talking several days here. Regardless of perceived impact to other teams, we need to be enforcing deadlines fairly uniformly. 

Wiggle room is one thing. Special exceptions are another. The only time special exceptions should be granted is if they've been requested in advance for extenuating circumstances.


----------



## kasper11

I would like to cancel the below deals before I forget.



kasper11 said:


> Devils Endorsements:
> 4. ABC Sports Deal
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> Teams:
> 
> 
> 3. NIKE
> American Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> Teams:
> 
> 1. Ford Motor Company
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
> Cost Fee: $1,500,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000
> Teams:





At least I have $2M already in from the Mountain Dew (Kuznetsov+Pullkinen) plus a couple of others that are almost there.


----------



## Tampa GM

Mountain Dew

Calle JÃ¤rnkrok has now scored 32 points so thats one..

Joacim Ericsson is at this point(with 11 games left) the best goaltender in the league!

Defenseman Magnus Nygren is at 17 points so far, is in the minors now though 

Defenseman Adam Almqvist is at 11 points so far.

JÃ¤rnkrok is a done deal. Ericsson will most likely end up top three, hopefully Nygren will be recalled so it looks like I will manage 3 atleast


----------



## Canuck09

Tampa GM said:


> Mountain Dew
> 
> Calle JÃ¤rnkrok has now scored 32 points so thats one..
> 
> Joacim Ericsson is at this point(with 11 games left) the best goaltender in the league!
> 
> Defenseman Magnus Nygren is at 17 points so far, is in the minors now though
> 
> Defenseman Adam Almqvist is at 11 points so far.
> 
> JÃ¤rnkrok is a done deal. Ericsson will most likely end up top three, hopefully Nygren will be recalled so it looks like I will manage 3 atleast




Might want to check the post from the Commish a few spots up. I don't think you're registered for the Mountain Dew are you?


----------



## Dryden

Is there a deadline for dropping endorsements? Always thought it was the halfway mark


----------



## Hossa

Hossa said:


> *Vancouver Canucks*
> 
> 
> 3. TSN â€œTotal Sports Networkâ€ Deal
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $1,500,000
> Revenue: $3,500,000
> Teams:
> 
> 4. Bauer
> Canadian Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> Teams:
> 
> Gatorade
> Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> Teams:
> 
> Mountain Due
> Eligibility:
> 1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2011.
> 2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
> 3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
> Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:
> 
> Fee: $1 million
> Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
> * Top European League would only be the Swedish Elite League, Finnish Elite League, Russian Super League, Czech Elite League, Swiss Elite League or Slovakian Elite League
> Teams:
> 
> *Cost: 4,500,000
> Payout: 12,500,000*




The book is now closed on the Canucks' achievements:

TSN Deal: *Achieved* - 87.40%

Bauer Deal: *Achieved* - First round win over Chicago

Gatorade: *Achieved* - David Krejci and Bobby Ryan both

Mountain Dew: *Achieved: 4M*

Mattias Ekholm - Defenceman of the Year (SEL)
Kyle Palmieri: 58 points (AHL)
Jerry D'Amigo: 41 points (AHL)
Maxim Chudinov: 35 points (KHL)

*Payout: 12.5M*


----------



## PasiK

PasiK said:


> SJ SHARKS:
> 
> 5. Local Radio Network Deal
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 75% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,000,000
> Teams: SJ SHARKS
> 
> Air Canada Airlines
> Criteria: Team must have a player who scores 3 or more shorthanded goals in the regular season or finishes in the top 5 of shorthanded goal scoring for the season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,000,000
> Teams: SJ SHARKS




Local Radio:
*Result : 15,807 - 90.01%*
*Revenue 2mil*
 
Air Canada airlines:
*Result : David Legwand 3 goals, Jochen Hecht with 2 goals shares the 3rd place *
*Revenue 4mil, or is 2mil max i can get?*


----------



## Brock

Brock said:


> *Florida Panthers*
> 
> 1. TSN â€œTotal Sports Networkâ€ Deal
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $1,500,000
> Revenue: $3,500,000
> 
> 2. CCM
> Criteria: Team must either finish first in their division or have 55 wins.
> Cost Fee: $2,000,000
> Revenue: $4,000,000
> 
> 3. Tim Hortonâ€™s
> Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played or finishes in the top 5 of save percentage (again 40 games played min).
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000
> 
> 4. Mountain Due
> Eligibility:
> 1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2010.
> 2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
> 3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
> Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:
> 
> FEL/SEL/SVK/KHL/SUI:
> - Forward with 30 points or more.
> - Defenseman with 20 points or more.
> - Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
> - Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.
> 
> CZE:
> - Forward with 30 points or more.
> - Defenseman with 15 points or more.
> - Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
> - Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.
> 
> AHL:
> - Forward with more than 40 points in the AHL
> - Defenceman with more than 30 points in the AHL
> - Goalie who finishes in the top 5 in either GAA or SV %
> - Any player winning rookie of the year, being selected for an all star team, or being selected for the all rookie team
> 
> CHL:
> - Forward with more than 100 points or top 5 in league scoring.
> - Defenceman with more than 60 points or top 5 in defenseman.
> - Goalie who finishes in the top 3 in either GAA or SV %.
> - Any player who wins one of the following awards: Most Outstanding Player, Defenseman of the Year, Goaltender of the Year, Rookie of the Year, Playoff MVP, or Overage Player of the Year
> 
> NCAA:
> - Forward with more than 45 points or top 5 in scoring.
> - Defenceman with more than 30 points or top 5 in defenseman scoring .
> - Goalie who finishes in the top 10 in either GAA or SV %.
> - Any player nominated for the Hobey Baker Award.
> 
> USHL:
> - Any player who wins one of the following awards: Defenseman of the year, Goaltender of the Year, Forward of the Year, Rookie of the Year, or Player of the Year
> 
> WJC:
> - Any player named to the all-tournament team or named the best forward/defenseman/goalie of the tournament.
> - Any player winning the scoring title of their team.
> 
> Fee: $1 million
> Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
> * Top European League would only be the Swedish Elite League, Finnish Elite League, Russian Super League, Czech Elite League, Swiss Elite League or Slovakian Elite League
> 
> Total Fee: $5,500,000
> Potential Payout: $14,500,000




Panthers results:
1. TSN â€œTotal Sports Networkâ€ Deal - *MET*
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000
http://www.hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-TeamFinance.html#Panthers

2. CCM
Criteria: Team must either finish first in their division or have 55 wins. - *MET*
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $4,000,000

3. 3. Tim Hortonâ€™s
Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played or finishes in the top 5 of save percentage (again 40 games played min). - *MET*
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
http://www.hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-ProTeamScoring.html#Panthers

4. 4. Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2010.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following: - *THE FOLLOWING MET*

Tyler Toffoli - 100 points scored & top 5 in scoring
Ryan Sproul - Top 5 in defenseman scoring in OHL
Nathan Beaulieu - Top 5 in defenseman scoring in the QMJHL

Payout = $3,000,000


TOTAL PAYOUT = $13,500,000


----------



## Canuck09

Canuck09 said:


> The Oilers will sign up for the following:
> 
> CBC â€œHockey Night In Canadaâ€ Deal
> Canadian Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $2,000,000
> Revenue: $5,000,000
> Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)
> 
> Gatorade
> Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> 
> Tim Hortonâ€™s
> Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played or finishes in the top 5 of save percentage (again 40 games played min).
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000
> 
> Total Cost: $4M
> Total Payout: $11M (when I hit the attendance bonus again)




CBC â€œHockey Night In Canadaâ€ Deal - *Achieved*
97.15% Attendance
Revenue: $5,000,000 + $500,000 Bonus for 95%+ attendance

Gatorade - *Not Achieved*
TJ Oshie - 32 Assists

Tim Hortonâ€™s - *Achieved*
Nikolai Khabibulin - 69 GP .916 Save %
Revenue: $3,000,000

*Total Payout: $8,500,000*


----------



## Dr.Sens(e)

Dr.Sens(e) said:


> The St. Louis Blues sign-up for the following:
> 
> OLN Deal
> American Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $2,000,000
> Revenue: $5,000,000
> Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)
> 
> KOHO
> Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and have home ice advantage in 1st round.
> Cost Fee: $2,000,000
> Revenue: $4,000,000
> 
> GM Motor Company
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better road record.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000
> 
> Mountain Due
> Eligibility:
> 1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2011.
> 2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
> 3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
> Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:
> Fee: $1 million
> Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
> 
> Total Commitment: $6 million
> Potential Payout: $16.5 million




OLN Deal - *Achieved *with 93.2% attendance.
http://hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-TeamFinance.html#Blues
Payout - $5 million

Koho - failed - finished 7th with no home ice.

GM Motor company - *Achieved *with winning record on road with 21-16-4 record 
http://hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-ProTeamStats.html#Blues
Payout - $3 million

Mountain Due - *Achieved *with four players
Johan Larsson with 36 points in SEL (as 19 year old!)
Reilly Smith with 48 points in the NCAA
Michael Houser finished as top 3 goalie in OHL (#3 in GAA)
Mattieu Corbeil finished as top 3 goalie in QMJHL (#1 in GAA)
Payout - $4 million

*Blue Total Payout - $12 million*


----------



## Ohio Jones

Ohio Jones said:


> *Columbus Endorsements*
> 
> *OLN Deal*
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $2,000,000
> Revenue: $5,000,000
> Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)




Achieved with bonus - average attendance 97.61%
http://hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-TeamFinance.html#BlueJackets
*Payout: $5,500,000
*


Ohio Jones said:


> *KOHO*
> Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and have home ice advantage in 1st round.
> Cost Fee: $2,000,000
> Revenue: $4,000,000




Achieved - 4th seed in Western Conference (and 1st round exit  )
http://hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-ProStanding.html
*Payout: $4,000,000*



Ohio Jones said:


> *Tim Horton’s*
> Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played or finishes in the top 5 of save percentage (again 40 games played min).
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000




Achieved - Vokoun posted a .931 save%
http://hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-ProTeamScoring.html#BlueJackets
*Payout: $3,000,000*



Ohio Jones said:


> *Mountain Due*
> Eligibility:
> 1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of *Sept 30th, 2011*.
> 2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
> 3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the team’s prospect list




Achieved x3 - Dougie Hamilton (OHL Top Defenceman, Scored more than 60 points), Justin Schultz (Hobey Baker nominee, NCAA Top Defenceman, scored more than 30 points), Brian Dumoulin (Hobey Baker nominee)
http://www.hobeybakeraward.com/news_article/show/138991?referrer_id=191323-news
http://ontariohockeyleague.com/roster/show/id/1341
*Payout: $3,000,000

Total Revenue: $15,500,000*


----------



## Fooladelfia

Does Gabriel Landeskog qualify for one achievement?? I don't see NHL achievements.
Thanks


----------



## Hossa

flyershfnhl said:


> Does Gabriel Landeskog qualify for one achievement?? I don't see NHL achievements.
> Thanks




NHL players don't get get rewarded with endorsements based on their NHL performance. That's what ratings are for.


----------



## Lord Stanley

2. OLN Deal
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue:* $5,000,000*
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)
Teams:

*We qualitied with AVG attendance of 94.44%, but missed out on the bonus $500,000*

1. Ford Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: *$3,000,000*
Teams:

*We qualified with a record of GP- 41 W- 18 L- 12 OTW- 3 OTL- 2 SOW- 5 SOL- 1*

Gatorade
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: *$2,500,000*
Teams:

*We qualified as Kopitar age 24 had 80 assists.

Total money earned 10,500,000*


----------



## Dryden

Chicago Blackhawks endorsements results

3. TSN “Total Sports Network” Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000

*Achieved: 86.81% http://www.hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-TeamFinance.html#Blackhawks*

3. Master Lock
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a penalty kill percentage of 87% or top 5 penalty killing unit.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000

*Failed: 8th and 80%*

Verizon
Criteria: Team must have a DEFENSEMAN who has at least 55 assists or finishes top 5 amongst defensemen in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

*Achieved: Duncan Keith lead D in A with 41 which also put him at 6th in pts
http://www.hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-ProIndividualLeaders.html*

5. Synergy
Criteria: Team must improve by 20 points or more from the previous regular season
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Bonus: $1,000,000 (30 points or more improvement)

*Failed: 2 stinking points 81 in 10-11; 99 in 11-12*

Cost: $5,000,000
*Payout: $6,000,000*


----------



## kasper11

kasper11 said:


> Devils Endorsements:
> 4. ABC Sports Deal
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> Teams:
> 
> 
> 3. NIKE
> American Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> Teams:
> 
> 1. Ford Motor Company
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
> Cost Fee: $1,500,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000
> Teams:
> 
> Mountain Due
> Eligibility:
> 1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2010.
> 2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
> 3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
> Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:
> 
> FEL/SEL/SVK/KHL/SUI:
> - Forward with 30 points or more.
> - Defenseman with 20 points or more.
> - Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
> - Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.
> 
> CZE:
> - Forward with 30 points or more.
> - Defenseman with 15 points or more.
> - Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
> - Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.
> 
> AHL:
> - Forward with more than 40 points in the AHL
> - Defenceman with more than 30 points in the AHL
> - Goalie who finishes in the top 5 in either GAA or SV %
> - Any player winning rookie of the year, being selected for an all star team, or being selected for the all rookie team
> 
> CHL:
> - Forward with more than 100 points or top 5 in league scoring.
> - Defenceman with more than 60 points or top 5 in defenseman.
> - Goalie who finishes in the top 3 in either GAA or SV %.
> - Any player who wins one of the following awards: Most Outstanding Player, Defenseman of the Year, Goaltender of the Year, Rookie of the Year, Playoff MVP, or Overage Player of the Year
> 
> NCAA:
> - Forward with more than 45 points or top 5 in scoring.
> - Defenceman with more than 30 points or top 5 in defenseman scoring .
> - Goalie who finishes in the top 10 in either GAA or SV %.
> - Any player nominated for the Hobey Baker Award.
> 
> USHL:
> - Any player who wins one of the following awards: Defenseman of the year, Goaltender of the Year, Forward of the Year, Rookie of the Year, or Player of the Year
> 
> WJC:
> - Any player named to the all-tournament team or named the best forward/defenseman/goalie of the tournament.
> - Any player winning the scoring title of their team.
> 
> Fee: $1 million
> Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
> * Top European League would only be the Swedish Elite League, Finnish Elite League, Russian Super League, Czech Elite League, Swiss Elite League or Slovakian Elite League
> 
> Total Fees: $4,000,000
> Potential Payout: $12,000,000




Devils withdrew from everything except for Mountain Dew, which more than 4 players hit....
Kuznetsov - Best forward @ WJC
Pulkinnen - 37 points in FEL
Etem - 107 points in WHL
Machovsky - finished 2nd in OHL in GAA


----------



## Fan.At

2. OLN Deal
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
Cost Fee: $2,000,000
Revenue: $5,000,000
Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)

Done: 91.21%

Tim Hortonâ€™s
Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played or finishes in the top 5 of save percentage (again 40 games played min).
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000

Done: Tim Thomas 93.4% - first in the league

Total Cost: 3m
Total Payout: 8m


----------



## HFNHL Canadiens

HFNHL Canadiens said:


> Montreal Canadiens
> 
> 5. Local Radio Network Deal
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 75% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,000,000
> 
> *FAIL*
> 
> 2. GM Motor Company
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better road record.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000
> 
> *ACHIEVED - 18-15-9*
> 
> Tim Hortonâ€™s
> Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played or finishes in the top 5 of save percentage (again 40 games played min).
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000
> 
> *ACHIEVED - Brodeur 0.922sv%*
> 
> Mountain Due
> Eligibility:
> 1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2010.
> 2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
> 3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
> Fee: $1 million
> Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
> 
> Cost: $4 million
> Potential Revenue: $12 million
> *
> ACHIEVED
> 1. (D) Joe Morrow - 64pts in WHL
> 2. (F) Brock Nelson - 47pts in NCAA
> 3. (F) Alex Chiasson - 46pts in NCAA
> 4. (D) Nick Jensen - 32pts in NCAA*




*Total Payout: 10M*


----------



## Fooladelfia

ACHIEVED
1. (D) Joe Morrow - 64pts in WHL
2. (F) Brock Nelson - 47pts in NCAA
3. (F) Alex Chiasson - 46pts in NCAA
4. (D) Nick Jensen - 32pts in NCAA




Total Payout: 10M



HFNHL Canadiens said:


> *Total Payout: 10M*




i think we can only one one in NCAA no???


----------



## Ohio Jones

flyershfnhl said:


> i think we can only one one in NCAA no???




You can only claim one Mountain Dew/Due achievement for a given prospect, even if they achieve multiple milestones. But there's no limitation to the number of prospects that can qualify from a given league, or even qualify for a particular target, so long as they all achieved it.


----------



## SPG

NYR

Local Radio Network Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 75% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
*Revenue: $2,000,000*

*Attendance: 15,745 (86.56%) MET*

Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2010.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the team’s prospect list
Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified 
Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:

USHL:
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Defenseman of the year, Goaltender of the Year, Forward of the Year, Rookie of the Year, or Player of the Year

*Andy Welinski: Defenseman of the year
http://www.ushl.com/news.php?news_id=1033*

WJC:
- Any player named to the all-tournament team or named the best forward/defenseman/goalie of the tournament.
- Any player winning the scoring title of their team.

*Max Friberg, All Tourney Team; Sweden's leading scorer
http://stats.iihf.com/Hydra/270/IHM270000_98_1_0.pdf*

*Mountain Dew Revenue: $2,000,000*

*Total Revenue: $4,000,000*


----------



## Wildman

*NYI Endorsements*

For NYI:

4. ABC Sports Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
*Average Attendance was 80.67%*
1. Ford Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better home record.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
*Team had a winning record achieving 48 of possible 82 points *

5. Pepsi Cola
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must have a winning record against their conference.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,000,000
*Team had a wiining record achieving 73 of possible 128 points *
Total Cost: $3,500,000
Maximum Payout:$7,500,000

*Total Payout $7,500,000*


----------



## MatthewFlames

UPDATED TO HERE - June 20


----------



## Fooladelfia

ABC Sports Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 80% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
ACHIEVE 
PAYOUT $2,500,000 
3. NIKE
American Teams Only
Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
NOT ACHEIVE
PAYOUT $0



PowerAde
Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Pepsi Cola Company
Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who scores 25 or more goals in the regular season.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000

Steven stamkos
ACHEIVE 
PAYOUT $2,500,000 


Mountain Due
Eligibility:
1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2011.
2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:

FEL/SEL/SVK/KHL/SUI:
- Forward with 30 points or more.
- Defenseman with 20 points or more.
- Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
- Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.




CZE:
- Forward with 30 points or more.
- Defenseman with 15 points or more.
- Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
- Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.

AHL:
- Forward with more than 40 points in the AHL
- Defenceman with more than 30 points in the AHL
- Goalie who finishes in the top 5 in either GAA or SV %
- Any player winning rookie of the year, being selected for an all star team, or being selected for the all rookie team

CHL:
- Forward with more than 100 points or top 5 in league scoring.
- Defenceman with more than 60 points or top 5 in defenseman.
- Goalie who finishes in the top 3 in either GAA or SV %.
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Most Outstanding Player, Defenseman of the Year, Goaltender of the Year, Rookie of the Year, Playoff MVP, or Overage Player of the Year
-F Jordan Weal 116 points in 2011-2012 season http://www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/stats/pdisplay.php?pid=110234
PAYOUT $1,000,000


-Brendan Gallagher named to All-star team WHL http://blogs.theprovince.com/2012/0...dan-gallagher-up-for-whl-humanitarian-honour/

Payout 1,000,000$

NCAA:
- Forward with more than 45 points or top 5 in scoring.
- Defenceman with more than 30 points or top 5 in defenseman scoring .
- Goalie who finishes in the top 10 in either GAA or SV %.
- Any player nominated for the Hobey Baker Award.
Nate Schmidt 41 points has defender in NCAA http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=38039
PAYOUT $1,000,000

USHL:
- Any player who wins one of the following awards: Defenseman of the year, Goaltender of the Year, Forward of the Year, Rookie of the Year, or Player of the Year

WJC:
- Any player named to the all-tournament team or named the best forward/defenseman/goalie of the tournament.
- Any player winning the scoring title of their team.
Tomas Jurco won the scoring title of team Slovakia http://stats.iihf.com/Hydra/270/IHM2700SVK_83_8_0.pdf
* PAYOUT $1,000,000*


Fee: $1 million
Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
* Top European League would only be the Swedish Elite League, Finnish Elite League, Russian Super League, Czech Elite League, Swiss Elite League or Slovakian Elite League
Teams:

*
Payout total 9,000,000 $ Euros*


----------



## MatthewFlames

Flyers Euros added (after the exchange rate...)


----------



## Ville Isopaa

Ville IsopÃ¤Ã¤ said:


> Sorry for being a bit late. had a busy last few days at the office before the christmas vacation.
> 
> OLN Deal
> American Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 90% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $2,000,000
> Revenue: $5,000,000
> Bonus: $500 000 (If team averages 95% capacity)
> 
> *95,26% WIN. Revenue 5,5m*
> 
> NIKE
> American Teams Only
> Criteria: Team must make the playoffs and win 1st round series.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> 
> *FAIL*
> 
> Gatorade
> Playerâ€™s team CANNOT endorse Coca-Cola Company
> Criteria: Team must have a player 25 or younger who has 35 or more assists in the regular season.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> 
> *CROSBY 41, BÃ„CKSTRÃ–M 38. WIN. Revenue 2,5m*
> 
> Mountain Due
> Eligibility:
> 1/ the player must be 21 years or younger as of Sept 30th, 2011.
> 2/ the player must have played in less than 40 NHL games during their career
> 3/ the player must remain unsigned and on the teamâ€™s prospect list
> Criteria: Must have a prospect who accomplishes one of the following:
> 
> FEL/SEL/SVK/KHL/SUI:
> - Forward with 30 points or more.
> - Defenseman with 20 points or more.
> - Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
> - Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.
> 
> CZE:
> - Forward with 30 points or more.
> - Defenseman with 15 points or more.
> - Goalie that ranks top 3 in GAA or SV%
> - Any player winning a major award or named to the all-star team or rookie all-start team.
> 
> AHL:
> - Forward with more than 40 points in the AHL
> - Defenceman with more than 30 points in the AHL
> - Goalie who finishes in the top 5 in either GAA or SV %
> - Any player winning rookie of the year, being selected for an all star team, or being selected for the all rookie team
> 
> CHL:
> - Forward with more than 100 points or top 5 in league scoring.
> - Defenceman with more than 60 points or top 5 in defenseman.
> - Goalie who finishes in the top 3 in either GAA or SV %.
> - Any player who wins one of the following awards: Most Outstanding Player, Defenseman of the Year, Goaltender of the Year, Rookie of the Year, Playoff MVP, or Overage Player of the Year
> 
> NCAA:
> - Forward with more than 45 points or top 5 in scoring.
> - Defenceman with more than 30 points or top 5 in defenseman scoring .
> - Goalie who finishes in the top 10 in either GAA or SV %.
> - Any player nominated for the Hobey Baker Award.
> 
> USHL:
> - Any player who wins one of the following awards: Defenseman of the year, Goaltender of the Year, Forward of the Year, Rookie of the Year, or Player of the Year
> 
> WJC:
> - Any player named to the all-tournament team or named the best forward/defenseman/goalie of the tournament.
> - Any player winning the scoring title of their team.
> 
> Fee: $1 million
> Revenue: $1 million per player qualified (limit of one award per individual player and to a maximum of $4 million)
> * Top European League would only be the Swedish Elite League, Finnish Elite League, Russian Super League, Czech Elite League, Swiss Elite League or Slovakian Elite League
> *BRANDON GORMELY ALLSTAR TEAM AND BEST DEFENSEMAN. WIN*
> *RICHARD PANIK 41 POINTS WIN*
> *JAKOB SILFVERBERG 54 POINTS IN SEL. WIN*
> 
> *Revenue 3m*
> 
> Total cost: $5 million
> Potential Revenue: $14,5 million



*Revenue $11 million*


----------



## PasiK

How much i got cash?


----------



## SPG

PasiK said:


> How much i got cash?




Pretty sure you can only claim 1 player for Air Canada.


----------



## Ville Isopaa

SPG said:


> Pretty sure you can only claim 1 player for Air Canada.




Yes, too bad it's only one player for Air Canada. Same for me with Gatorade. I had 2 guys who made the criteria, but as the endorsement is for a team that has a player that reaches the criteria, not for players that reach it.


----------



## kasper11

This money has already been added in, correct?


----------



## Canuck09

kasper11 said:


> This money has already been added in, correct?




Pretty sure Matt said it had been done yup. I know my balance jumped a little in the offseason.


----------



## HFNHL Commish

*For the Anaheim Ducks...*



HFNHL Commish said:


> TSN â€œTotal Sports Networkâ€ Deal
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $1,500,000
> Revenue: $3,500,000
> 
> *ACHIEVED: Average attendance at the Honda Center was 90.76%.*
> 
> Energizer Battery
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a power play percentage of 16% or one of top 5 power play units.
> Cost Fee: $1,500,000
> Revenue: $3,500,000
> 
> *ACHIEVED: The Ducks finished the regular season with a PP% of 22%.*
> 
> Tim Hortonâ€™s
> Criteria: Team must have a GOALIE who has a save percentage of 91% or higher minimum 40 games played or finishes in the top 5 of save percentage (again 40 games played min).
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000
> 
> *ACHIEVED: Pekka Rinne finished second in the league with a save percentage of .931*
> 
> Total Cost: $4,000,000
> Total Payout: *$10,000,000*




The Ducks managed to achieve all of their endorsements this year, earning a total payout of $10,000,000 ($6,000,000 net).


----------



## Ohio Jones

HFNHL Commish said:


> The Ducks managed to achieve all of their endorsements this year, earning a total payout of $10,000,000 ($6,000,000 net).




Good to see you on, Mr. Gledhill! Nice payout


----------



## TorontoGM

Toronto signs up for 

3. TSN â€œTotal Sports Networkâ€ Deal
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
Cost Fee: $1,500,000
Revenue: $3,500,000
achieved
http://www.hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-TeamFinance.html#MapleLeafs

5. Synergy
Criteria: Team must improve by 20 points or more from the previous regular season
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $2,500,000
Bonus: $1,000,000 (30 points or more improvement)
achieved89 pts versus 67 in 2010/11
http://www.hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-ProStanding.html
http://www.hfnhl.com/2011/HFNHL1-ProStanding.html



2. GM Motor Company
Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better road record.
Cost Fee: $1,000,000
Revenue: $3,000,000
achieved 
Team had a winning record achieving 41 of possible 82 points 

Mountain Due
Cost 1,000,00

Vladamir Tarasenko 47 pts in KHL
http://www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/stats/pdisplay.php?pid=117204

Phil Varone 52 pts in AHL
http://www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/stats/pdisplay.php?pid=96622

Ty Rattie 121 pts in WHL
http://www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/stats/pdisplay.php?pid=118248

Nazem Kadri 40 pts in AHL
http://www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/stats/pdisplay.php?pid=96553

Payout is 13,000,000


----------



## MatthewFlames

Canuck09 said:


> Pretty sure Matt said it had been done yup. I know my balance jumped a little in the offseason.




I'm up to date on this as far as the Flyers post.


----------



## Fooladelfia

What again with the Flyers ???


----------



## HFNHL Commish

Ohio Jones said:


> Good to see you on, Mr. Gledhill! Nice payout




Thanks - today's been one of my good days. $10M in the bank makes it a little bit better!


----------



## Brent Burns Beard

i would be interested in hearing from GM's who have a net loss on endorsements, anyone?


----------



## kasper11

They call me Tytan said:


> i would be interested in hearing from GM's who have a net loss on endorsements, anyone?




I would have if not for the fact that I cancelled three of them at midseason.


----------



## HFNHL Canadiens

TorontoGM said:


> Toronto signs up for
> 
> 3. TSN â€œTotal Sports Networkâ€ Deal
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with an average attendance of 85% capacity.
> Cost Fee: $1,500,000
> Revenue: $3,500,000
> achieved
> http://www.hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-TeamFinance.html#MapleLeafs
> 
> 5. Synergy
> Criteria: Team must improve by 20 points or more from the previous regular season
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $2,500,000
> Bonus: $1,000,000 (30 points or more improvement)
> achieved89 pts versus 67 in 2010/11
> http://www.hfnhl.com/2012/HFNHL1-ProStanding.html
> http://www.hfnhl.com/2011/HFNHL1-ProStanding.html
> 
> 
> 
> 2. GM Motor Company
> Criteria: Team must finish the regular season with a .500 or better road record.
> Cost Fee: $1,000,000
> Revenue: $3,000,000
> achieved
> Team had a winning record achieving 41 of possible 82 points
> 
> Mountain Due
> Cost 1,000,00
> 
> Vladamir Tarasenko 47 pts in KHL
> http://www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/stats/pdisplay.php?pid=117204
> 
> Phil Varone 52 pts in AHL
> http://www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/stats/pdisplay.php?pid=96622
> 
> Ty Rattie 121 pts in WHL
> http://www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/stats/pdisplay.php?pid=118248
> 
> Nazem Kadri 40 pts in AHL
> http://www.hockeydb.com/ihdb/stats/pdisplay.php?pid=96553
> 
> Payout is 13,000,000



I'm not sure Kadri counts, since he has played 51 NHL games.


----------



## TorontoGM

HFNHL Canadiens said:


> I'm not sure Kadri counts, since he has played 51 NHL games.




I was not sure about Kadri either. I assumed it was 40 games in his NHL career prior to the start of the season. 

If someone from the Admin team could clarify that would be great.


----------



## Ohio Jones

Makes sense that it would be games played prior to this season, so he should count.


----------



## Ohio Jones

2012/13 endorsements are up now, see stickies.


----------

